# Monster Grow...



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello  friends..Glad to  get started again ..Im  playing with a Monster Can  this time..its  32 ounces..I cutt the top off and no  drain holes  this time..I dropped a few of my Purple frosting  in and in just 72 hrs  Im  ready  to play:yay:  anyone else wanna  grab  a 32 ounce can  and play along ..Lets have a Great  Fall season..



:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2009)

I gotta grab a seat and watch this one.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Green mojo 4u.


----------



## the chef (Sep 10, 2009)

smoke your so awsome have you ever done the shot glass grow?


----------



## Dillan (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in i got some auto hindu kush seeds that should fit perfectly in that can i'll germ a few beans tonight and grab a monster can tomorrow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> smoke your so awsome have you ever done the shot glass grow?


 


I did..it was fun..Im  gonna be doing another thimble one this Fall as well..stay tuned..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> I'm in i got some auto hindu kush seeds that should fit perfectly in that can i'll germ a few beans tonight and grab a monster can tomorrow.


 

Thanks  *Dillan*...Ill look forward to your  pics..Thanks for playn  allong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Green mojo 4u.


 



Thanks  *Mom*....Are you gonna work  Hubby to let ya grow this yr?


----------



## ray jay (Sep 11, 2009)

All right, here is my bubblelicious monster.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

:yay:   *ray jay*....mojo  for the MONSTER :lama:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2009)

any rules?  seed/clone?
  i got an 18.6 oz can LOL.  
  if i can find teh big 32 ouncers here anywhere i'll pop in an do a clone in one :aok:  
  how many seeds you got in that can 4U  lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 12, 2009)

*ok gonna start mine in a week or so when i get my can :hubba: 

can we use clones ? 

GREEN MOJO for every monster grow can eace:*


----------



## Mutt (Sep 12, 2009)

Can grows still jammin along cool 
Good luck 4u :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> any rules? seed/clone?
> i got an 18.6 oz can LOL.
> if i can find teh big 32 ouncers here anywhere i'll pop in an do a clone in one :aok:
> how many seeds you got in that can 4U  lol


 



clones are fine...what ever  ya want use..as long as its a Monster can..I   threw  maybe  10  beans in there..lol..its down to 1 now  as i cutt all the ones i dont like..I use the Ennie,Meenie,Mo..prccess..works  great. ..sure hope  i chose the female ...get us up some pics when ya can  thanks for playn


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Can grows still jammin along cool
> Good luck 4u :farm:


 

Hello  Mutt thanks for popping  in...do ya have  a Monster can?  Had lots of fun  with  Green Giant last fall...ya  wanna play  this year?  And thanks for the LUCK


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey 4u, did you rob a 7-11?:giggle: How did you get so many milk crates?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

*benny*..:ciao:  I have  a friend  works at grocery store..told him  i needed a few..he showed up  with  like 20  one day..they came in  handy  around here..where is your can?


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have one and I don't drink that stuff, lol I will look around for something interesting to use. I killed off my That SS today. It was fun. Check my gj if interested


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

Hehe this is what happens when you have been growing for too long. I glad too see you are still able to challenge yourself.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hehe this is what happens when you have been growing for too long. I glad too see you are still able to challenge yourself.


 


Thanks for stopping  in....Are you up for the Challange?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 13, 2009)

heck yeah im in 4u i just got get me a BFC. cuz from my past mini toy like grows i think im a wait til i get a 32ouncer instead of the 18 ouncer i got now LOL
 but will get up pix when i get goin 4U :aok:  until then :48: and  :watchplant:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey 4U, I hope your 'monster grow'  surprises us all. I'm guessing you could potentially yield... Oh I dunno, a 4 or 5 grammer from that can? We'll see!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

oh  come  on  Mental...wheres  your  can...im  gonna  say..quarter  ounce   dry..we  will see...ill   veg  for  a while  for  i  have  nothing  ready  for  flower..so  we  may  see sex  befor  that...take  care  and be safe  everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh  come  on  Mental...wheres  your  can...im  gonna  say..quarter  ounce   dry..we  will see...ill   veg  for  a while  for  i  have  nothing  ready  for  flower..so  we  may  see sex  befor  that...take  care  and be safe  everyone:bolt::bong:


Ahah sorry if I underestimated your green thumb 4u, . 
You know what? I'll buy a can of monster and grow somethin in that and we can compare outcomes. Sounds fun .


----------



## zipflip (Sep 14, 2009)

jus outta curiousity does the can bein black and aluminum retain alot of heat bein under hps at all?


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

Good question Zip...you might need to water a lil more often or insulate the can...if that is even allowed by the rules of this grow...I might get me a can and join this grow...I hve a bean or 80 laying around I am sure...


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 16, 2009)

I love it! Only, I can't find any 32 oz cans around here, either. Went to 3 stores last night, biggest I can find is 24 oz. So that's what I got. But it has a strange twist-off top on it, so i'm going to have to cut the can top off somehow--won't fit in the can opener.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 16, 2009)

i still aint been able to find a 32 oz either. only a 24 as well. but i aint left this dang lil village in forever to check other stores yet either.  i'll jump in whenever i get one tho 4U. remind me in week if i aint gotten bak on top things yet k LOL.  i got that stoner memory thing goin on


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

im gonna buy one tomorrow, this sounds interesting.are there any journals on here from shot glass grows?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

Jumping in to Watch.....pulling up one of those crates....Sounds like a fun show.

Go Monster Grow!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 19, 2009)

Holy Monster Can! My angel of a husband hit up 13 party stores and gas stations (almost 2 hours!) trying to find the 32 oz cans of Monster. At the last one, just as he was about to give up and come home empty handed, he found one! Boy, will he be rewarded later on tonight. <G> 

Yes, I'm finally the proud owner of my very own 32 oz Monster can. 

But how in the heck do I get the top off? The electric can opener blade doesn't go down deep enough. What did you use, 4U? Zip? Mutt? Ray Jay?
Maybe if I buy one of those hand crank openers? 

One more Q.....

how many beans should I put in, ideally? Just one? Or multiples, like 4U?

And, 4U, why no drain holes? 

This will be my first microgrow, so forgive the stupid questions....


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, finally got the dadgummed top of the can off, but had to go purchase a hand can opener to do it. I'm going to put 'er in soil today. Yippeeee!


----------



## ray jay (Sep 19, 2009)

I tried a can opener on my can. Oops.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke why a bunch of sprout seedlings in that 32 oz monster can ? and i as curious as zipflip about the metal can under hid light , would it be too hot and shock the roots ? Gonna put this into my favorite gj list and check back with yall = ) !! I want to play too but i only have one plant right now . Not want to messing with it ! Good luck all who also participate in this !! Some mojo coming  yall way !


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 20, 2009)

Ray Jay..ya done GOOD. Just turn the can around and that spot won't show. Mine did the same thing, but I just pushed it out with my fingers and it doesn't hardly show at all. Pictures below:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd dig a 5'x5' square fill it up with some good compost and let em grow el naturel.  plant the entire contents of the can (4u's)....let males gorw out and all...Make a true landrace  let seed for a couple of yrs  most people forget all store bought seeds originated in a patch in BFE whther thailand, Africa, Columibia, or somewhere its all BFE :48: (if you dig around deep enough you' see what i'm talkin about..) a hint...every last plant on the net can be linked to 3 true landraces.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

Good point---like 6 degrees of separation, right, Mutt?


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

Planted my seedling today in the Monster can! It's Purple Frost.
Still waiting to find out about drain holes...


----------



## frankcos (Sep 22, 2009)

I got my can today,was out of town for work, stopped at a convenience  store for a soda and they had a whole fridge full of the 32oz cans.Score.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 22, 2009)

This looks fun. I'll be pulling up the crate. I'd join in if I wasn't soil retarded.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhh, Francos! Until we finally found our 32 oz'er after days and days of searching, I was going to put up a post asking if anyone who could get them would send me one for $20, and I'd provide the shipping box and postage. 
I'm glad you got your can!  Be sure to share the story of how hard it was to get the frigging top off, okay? And if the can ended up having a "birthmark" from the can opener as Ray Jay's and mine did!

STONEDRONE!  Heyyy, you know you want to do more than watch this happen!  This is a way to get friendly with the earth---in a small, doable way! You can just prop your can up near your hydro under the lights and see what happens. C'mon....you know you want to do it! <G>


----------



## frankcos (Sep 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ahhh, Francos! Until we finally found our 32 oz'er after days and days of searching, I was going to put up a post asking if anyone who could get them would send me one for $20, and I'd provide the shipping box and postage.
> I'm glad you got your can!  Be sure to share the story of how hard it was to get the frigging top off, okay? And if the can ended up having a "birthmark" from the can opener as Ray Jay's and mine did!
> <G>



lmao.For starters I forgot I had the can until I got real baked and started browsing the forum.So I decided to get the top off.I almost cut my friggin fingers off.I tried it in my electric can opener first,that was a no go and made a few scrapes in the can.I couldn't find the hand opener so I decided to score around the top with my cheap snap off razor knife.After about 10 go arounds of that  I decided screw this and tried to jamb the tip of the knife into the metal.I snapped the tip of the razor knife off and almost put my eye out.I then grab the paring knife from the knife holder and jab this through, I bent the tip the first try but the second time it went in like butter..I turned the can on its side and used the paring knife as a saw and cut the top off.After I was done My can looked like a Monster sponsored Nascar that had hit the wall a few times.I had to do a little bit of body work but shes race worthy.The funny part is I probably have 10 different pairs of tin snips in the barn that I am sure would have worked great now that I think about it.

How many of you actually drank all 32oz of this stuff?I don't know why but I just can't stomach those energy drinks.I think it is from all the jager bombs when I was young.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Ohhh, Frankcos! How's your eye doing after that ordeal? Glad to know I'm not the only one who found it a challenge to get that top off! 

And I have to admit I'm with you on the taste of the energy drinks--too sweet for me! They are cloying...but cool cans, though!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Dillan, I see you out there lurking! Grab your Monster can and join us!!!!
What kind of bean are you going to plant?


----------



## frankcos (Sep 22, 2009)

My eye is fine,I didn't actually hit it but it flew right by.I have a few seeds I got from an old hippy friend of mine.He is a very strange but also very genius.He has been breeding his own stuff for years and everything I have smoked of his has been top notch.Not sure what it actually is though.Local genetics is what he calls them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello  everyone..sorry  for  the  delay  been  busy  last  week:giggle:  *UKgirl420  * :heart:will have  hers  posted  when she  gets home..we  Baught her one while she was here..Ill  answer  the  questions  best  i can...

no  drain holes...more  challange  IMO..


The  can  will generate  more  heat  and  dry  faster  so  may  need to  water  more  often..remember  we  are  playing  and  learning..i  threw  a bunch  of  beans  in..but  have  clipped  down  to  just  one  now..I  have  Purple Frosting  in  mine..They  pop  everytime:yay:  okay  pics  when  i  can  get  in  shed..Keep  the  players  comeing..and  have  fun:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> How many of you actually drank all 32oz of this stuff?I don't know why but I just can't stomach those energy drinks.I think it is from all the jager bombs when I was young.


 


:rofl:    I  had  *4u2jr*  drink  it  all.....Then  shipped  him  off to  his  Moms  :rofl:


----------



## ishnish (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually drink 2 or 3 monsters every day...  think i may just have to save a can...    and join the fun.
:48:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:    I  had  *4u2jr*  drink  it  all.....Then  shipped  him  off to  his  Moms  :rofl:


nice.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 23, 2009)

you should do a pickle jar grow. that would create a huge challenge since it would be even harder to make drainage holes. or maybe a  copehagen dip can contest, one for the country boys
Honestly i cant even get my bubble to pop open to use on this, so ill have to buy some bag stuff to get some " frosting" as you say

I hope all went well with the lady friend, im sure there wasnt much cannabis that was consumed.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got done putting my seedling into my monster can.I decieded to just go with some good bagseed that I had seedling going from already.Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl: *4u*  this is not even what I expected to see when I opened this ......hahahahaha  !  I have to jump on the bus with you guys for sure, Im not gonna miss out on this for nothin    Gimme a couple of days and I will post mine !  :lama:


----------



## Dillan (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm still here and i have my can ready to go but my auto hindu kush seeds were showing me no love. i finally got one to germ last night so i put it in a jiffy puck and as soon as it pops out the ground i'll throw up a pic.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 23, 2009)

Alright I'm in. Grabbed some soil today, I'm in the sticks so if I can't find a BFC I'll just go with a 24oz.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW!!!!    WHAt  a turn  out...thanks  for  playing  everyone...if  ya  can  get  a 32..get  what ever  Monster  can  ya  can  get,,,Ill be  posting  my  pic  soon..just  moved under  MH..:yay:   come on  Female:lama:  



take care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 23, 2009)

I am going to try and find one of those cans from a friend. He drinks that stuff. I should be starting right about when ukgirl is ready. USA versus UK, Round 2, lol. No hugging 4u, I promise. Besides I can't reach her from here and I am way too cheap to fly over there. Besides I would be shot upon arrival here, so you are safe. I will not try and steal your girl,lol I can't decide what to use. Maybe an AK48, Never tried to grow an auto before. I would think if anything would be happy with little soil, an auto should. What the heck, I am in.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

Got my BFC. Found it at the little gas station in the town just a few miles away after not being able to find one when I went to the 'city' yesterday lol. Plus 5 of my 6 seeds have cracked and I only have room in my DWC for 4, lucky me I guess.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright!  got my can and some soil..  just gotta wait on some beans to sprout..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

GREEN  MOJO   everyone :lama:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> GREEN  MOJO   everyone :lama:


Back at ya 4u


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 27, 2009)

ill pick up a monster can tomorrow! and ill start germing now lol...eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 27, 2009)

The Green Mojo's working, 4U2! Hope this one isn't a healthy baby boy--sure is big and lush, bigger than all the other plants already. So be sure to send some FEMALE Mojo my way. 

Hey Killuminati420! Glad to see another smiling face join the Monster Can grow.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Ishnish, How'd you cut the top off your can so nicely? You get the blue ribbon!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

update  time  people...Happy  Sunday:yay:


*mojave*...Im  doing  the  Female  dance  just  4u:banana: :banana: :banana: :dancing: :dancing: 


haveing  issues  with   my  shed  due  to  the  High  temps  we  still  have  outside...im  use  to  this  and  will  bring  about  soon.  just  one  of  the  issues  when  growing  in  shed..



MOJO  for  the  "  *BFC *":lama:


----------



## ishnish (Sep 27, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hey Ishnish, How'd you cut the top off your can so nicely? You get the blue ribbon!



  ol' fashion can opener!
had to hold it horizontally and throw in some elbow grease into it.
didn't think it was gonna work at first but if i could get at least one turn then i knew i could do it.
2 of the 3 beans look to be about to sprout, think i may just put all 3 in the one can..  probably have some fresh pics up in a day or two.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

I have looked in every store around, and can't find a 32oz can. So I'm SPAMMING this thread


----------



## ray jay (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of my bubblelicious. She/he is starting to take off.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 28, 2009)

> I have looked in every store around, and can't find a 32oz can. So I'm SPAMMING this thread


 :rofl:  yeah me neither ozzy. i cant find em anywhere . i go into a store an aask them if they got em an they give me this wierd look like :huh: BFC? :confused2:    "big f'n can"
 my brother had one a while back but cant recal where he got it either. maybe i'll just use the next size down monster can or maybe do a spam grow too. lol.
  dig the spam ozzy :aok:  lol  you improvised.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I have looked in every store around, and can't find a 32oz can. So I'm SPAMMING this thread


 

Dam  ...I  forgot  about   SPAM  Blocker at  the  begining  :rofl:   thanks  for  playN  *Ozzy*..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 28, 2009)

*ok i have my can 

JUST NEED TO GET A CAN OPENER THAT DOESNT BREAK WHEN TAKING THE LID OFF  

OOPS CAPS SORRY 

OZZY is spamming to funny :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my bubblelicious. She/he is starting to take off.


 


Very  nice  *ray jay*..nice  and  green..canopy  looks  Awesome..keep  it  up:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :rofl: yeah me neither ozzy. i cant find em anywhere . i go into a store an aask them if they got em an they give me this wierd look like :huh: BFC? :confused2: "big f'n can"
> my brother had one a while back but cant recal where he got it either. maybe i'll just use the next size down monster can or maybe do a spam grow too. lol.
> dig the spam ozzy :aok: lol you improvised.


 


Better if  ya  can  get  a  Monster  can...but  feel  free  to  play with  what  ya  want:aok:  I  was  even  thinking  of the  small  6  oz  can..lol
good  luck  take  care  and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok i have my can *
> 
> *JUST NEED TO GET A CAN OPENER THAT DOESNT BREAK WHEN TAKING THE LID OFF  *
> 
> ...


 

:yay:  lets  get  a growing:lama:   Be  carefull  opeening honey..:heart:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeaaa, UKG! Glad you're gonna do the grow! 

Mine is filling out, too. I had to end up wrapping the can with white paper in order to take it outside--nearly fried the first set of leaves because the black can gets so hot in the desert sun. Hope that's not cheating....?


----------



## Dillan (Sep 28, 2009)

Seed finally sprouted so i'm in the game. it's an auto hindu kush and hopefully it's a girl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone....



*mojave*...wow   stuning  girl...keep  it  up...thats  a  beauty  4sure..

*UKgirl*...Love  MOJO  4u:heart:

*Dillan*...wishing  ya  Nothing  but  FAT  FEMALE:lama:




*MOJO  *ALL  ALLAROUND  FOR   THE    "bfc"


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> Seed finally sprouted so i'm in the game. it's an auto hindu kush and hopefully it's a girl.


Nice. I hope u have better luck with auto hindu kush than I did though..got an avg of 1g yield per plant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2009)

Green Mojo for all the Monster Growers. Warning it may have  a little SPAM in it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

ozzy..:hitchair:


:rofl:  did  ya   clean  that  can  before  use?  or  just  stick  beans  in  with  leftovers:rofl:

:48:


----------



## ishnish (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl:  SPAM!!   ha!!
all three my beans have cracked open, will be back after classes with some pics.
*MOJO!!*


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 29, 2009)

Ozzie-- "I have looked in every store around, and can't find a 32oz can. So I'm SPAMMING this thread." Love the Spam can grow! Hahhh! Now you have to name it, like they do in the Spam contests. I remember "Spammy Wynette" and "The Trial of Lorena Spammit" and "Sponge Bob Spampants." 
What will Ozzie's Spam Can grow be named? 

4U--wonder if "leftovers" would give the seedling a growth spurt? 

Relentless--Sorry to hear about the low yield from your HKush auto. But how was the smoke? 

Dillan--Yippee! She cracked. Female Desert Mojo to U! Post pix soon as U can.

4U--for a sick man, you look pretty healthy dancin' the "Female" Mojo dance! UKG's Brit Mojo is working, I see. <G>

RayJay, how's the Bubblicious coming along? 

Frankcos--How's the Local Genetics doing? 

Stone--What strain are you growing in your BFC?

Zip--Ever find the Monster can? If not, what will you improvise with? You know you want to do this grow......C'mon zip....<G>

Ish--Eagerly awaiting pictures....

Benny--Did you decide on the AK48?

Killu--Can we expect a birth announcement soon? 

UKG--Get that can top off yet? 

My young'n is outside enjoying the morning sun with a paper towel wrapped around her to keep the roots cool. In the pic you can see the PH problem we had with the first set of leaves, but now, they are coming out just fine. She likes it a bit more acidic than seedlings in my first grow. I'm enjoying the learning process, and find it particularly interesting to see how this strain from the pacific northwest can adapt to our dry, hot climate. Gonna take some pamperin'.....


----------



## ishnish (Sep 29, 2009)

here we go!
3 beans, some dirt, a can, a lil light and lots of MOJO!
the lady next to the can had 24 days of veg and is on the second day of flower.
so my Monster grow starting straight off at 12/12..
no clue what strains the beans are... just have a lil jar full of all kinds of random seeds i've saved over the years...
oh, and i felt like putting 152.3 grams of hydroton at the bottom for no particular reason..
soil is organic black gold and i'll be using budswell with bat, seagul and worm turds as soon as the, hopefully girls, grow up a lil...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 29, 2009)

*yep my lid is off ,,borrowed the neighbors can opener ,,was sick of breaking mine :giggle:


 the seeds i germed 


 the can filled with soil 


 seeds with taproots and can 

and then in true ukgirl style i knock the can over  and when checking the seeds i found this taproot thought it was quite cool ,,the other one was just normal looking  



good luck ev1 green mojo for girls *


----------



## ishnish (Sep 30, 2009)

WooooHoooo!!!!  that double taproot done gave me a hard on!!!!!
:lama: :lama:  :lama:
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

just over  a  Tap  root?  :spit:   you are  easly  arroused  huh?  


:rofl:


Monster  grows:lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 30, 2009)

Ish didn't get that "Honor Bowl" title for nothing....He knows the power of a hottie tap root!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't found one yet, the can I mean. I think I might cheat and stick a mystery girl cutting in mine lol Are there rules? Like I will follow, oh yeah that's 4u's line LMAO


----------



## ishnish (Sep 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> just over  a  Tap  root?  :spit:   you are  easly  arroused  huh?



:hubba:



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ish didn't get that "Honor Bowl" title for nothing....He knows the power of a hottie tap root!



indeed, it's all about the procreation of life baby!!
if it don't get ya go'n, then you may wanna see a doctor...
or psychiatrist...
or call your mom/dad and tell her/him you love 'em.
FEEL THE POWER!!!!  of the tap. . . ...  .  .  .  (root)
(sorry, long day at work and i'm enjoying my first bowl and beer[stone IPA] of the day)


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im ready to go. Was at work yesterday and saw a guy drinking the BFC. After beggin him to give me his empty can he gave me the weirdest look and proceeded to question me as to why on earth i would want an empty can and what i was gonna do with it. So i used my wife as the excuse. SHe's a teacher so i said it was for her little third graders class project. 

Was gonna use some blackjack in here but think i might just use a little "frosting"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

fast  thinking  *BlueA*...glad  ya  found  one  and  are playing  along..Mojo  for  your  "BFC"  :lama:



just  what  kinda  experiment  is  that  teacher  doing:rofl:


----------



## ishnish (Oct 2, 2009)

all three beans are up now!
two of 'em are a light tan color...  albinos maybe??


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine's still growing, new growth looks very healthy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2009)

:yay: I am still SPAMMING:yay: 
Purple Fronting 3rd Generation Clone.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 3, 2009)

Let's go MOJO let's GO!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

okay  friends  here  my  weekly  update..she  is  growing  well  now..Temps  and  conditions  in  shed  are dialing  in:aok:  



Monster  Mojo  for  everyone!!!!:lama:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 4, 2009)

Howdy fellow monster growers! Well, I finally got my stuff together. I found a can yesterday and bought it. I was thirsty and tried to drink it. I got 1/3rd through and nearly puked. That stuff sucks, big time! LMAO. I cut the top off with an air hack saw. Worked great. I am planting my last mystery girl  clone in it today. It already has trichs and it is 4" tall. Should be fun. I will add my pics later. No drain holes, right?
Here's my pics. I think I waited too long on the clone. The roots are about 3 feet long, lol. Going to be interesting to gauge how much water to give. Should be good for a laugh. Did anybody else drink their drink?


----------



## ray jay (Oct 5, 2009)

Hay everyone, hope all your grows are doing well. Heres my monster update. She/He is doing good, going to start nutes next watering.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 5, 2009)

Lookin' goooood, Ray and Benny!  You all are way ahead of mine in size. I'm starting to lose a bit of color and have a few brown spots on the older leaves--must be time to give mine a touch of nutes, too. First had problems with the PH but that's fine now. At least new growth looks good.

I'm a bit worried about doing nutes with no drain holes. But heck, that's the challenge, right? 1/4 strength to start, correct?

No, Benny, I sure didn't drink mine. Took a few swigs, but way too sweet for me!

4U--this monster can seedling doesn't look nearly as good as my other seedlings--they are much bigger and healthier looking. Maybe I have been giving too much water?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

hello  Monster  growers..


*benny*..I  gave mine  to  jr...how  long  the clone  been  in can?   how  long  b4  you  flower her?

*ray jay*...Looking  good...but  rule  number  one  in  bean  growing  ..They  are  all  she/female/girl/ladie.." Power of  Posative  thinking"  there  for...I  grow  only  female  weed:rofl:   Thats  a  Beautiful  Girl  ya  have  there my  friend...keep  it  Green

*mojave  *......Nice  Girl..Monster  in  the Desert.:lama:   i  start  nutes  at  first  set  leafs


*ozzy*....Im  affraid  I have  purchased  *spam *blocker 



Mojo  for  the  "BFC"


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 5, 2009)

i keep clicking on this thread expecting to see a warehouse full of bud growing.... and then i realize that it's plants grown in 32 oz cans lol!!!

it's still interesting though, some of those are looking pretty darn healthy.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 5, 2009)

4u, I planted mine when I posted. Going to stay on 18/6 until we all go 12/12. I have a feeling mine doesn't care how many hours of light it gets.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

okay   Benny...mojo  for  the  grow...another  2  weeks  and  Ill  be  ready  i  think...need  more  then  a  BFC  to  turn  on  the  Ladies  room:hubba:useally  around  end  Oct..Zflower  room  gets  fired  up...think  my  cali orange  is  at 2-3  weeks..wanna  get  them  to  18  inches  befor  Breeding anyway...Thats  my  enter  hight..i  wanna  try..


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 10, 2009)

My little monster is not doing so well. Brown spots on tips of leaves. Fed it half strength food yesterday, seems to be handling it okay, but in general, it's a wimpy looking plant, not nice and verdant green. It's not super wet--I've been checking. It's just not growing. Here's a picture of it with the other plants, all germinated at the same time and much, much bigger and healthier.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

Howdy MM! Looks like a touch of nute burn. Or, maybe mj doesn't get along with aluminum cans?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, Benny!  It's not nute burn, since I didn't give it nutes until yesterday, and the brown tips have been there this whole week now. As for the aluminum cans--everyone else's seem to be doing great. Could it be lack of nutes? Or overwatering? Everything in gallon pots is growing like crazy and looking very healthy.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

I doubt it is lack of nutes. Mine isn't drying out at all. Every time I lift it, it feels heavy still. Drainage holes would be my friend now, but I will resist. I fear the roots sitting in water too long.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, Benny, that's been my concern too--that it still feels heavy and it may be sitting in too much wet. 

Ah, well. 4U said this was to be a challenge, so I'm going to just see it as a learning experience and see what this little plant will tell me!  How is yours looking, Benny? Do you have a picture?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello  and  good  Morning  *Mojave*..and  *Benny*...:48:



*Mojave*...yours  looks  to  be  drowning  girl..just  my  thaughts...Have  ya  drain  holes?  i  dont  and  i  only  water with  1/8 cup  maybe  1  time  a week..i  dont  have  drain  holes ..and  beenys  right...if  ya  dont  have  drain holes  and  to  much  water  sits  in  bottom  and  never  dries..willl  cause yuk  and  the  plants  will  show  light  green  and  start  loseing  leafs...try  not  watering  for  a  week  and  maybe half...or  put  drain  holes  in  and remember  these  small  grows..we  are giveing  only  what  she  needs..


Haveing  fun  *Mojave*:giggle:


lets  see  some pics  *benny*




mine  have  started  Alternateing..but  dont  have  any  plants  ready  for  flower..Maybe  another  2  weeks...Hope  everyone  is  doing  well..until  next  time  take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, 4U---your monster looks AWESOME!  I think you are right--it has to be that I'm overwatering it. I'm going to take your advice, let it dry out, and then be certain not to overwater again. And here I thought that was one problem I'd never have again--I was certain I'd learned my lesson on overwatering last time around. 

I guess I'm like the proverbial Jewish mama, tending my plants with, "Honey, are you sure you don't need some more chicken soup? You look a little peaked to me."

Thanks for steering me in the right direction once again, 4U!


----------



## leafminer (Oct 11, 2009)

You guys really are crazy! Can't wait to see what yield you end up with.


----------



## ray jay (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is another update. She's a week older and doing fine.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm drooling, RayJay......BEAUTIFUL!  I won't dare post a picture of my pitiful plant right now. I'm hoping letting her dry out a bit will help......


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 14, 2009)

This competition is such a great idea .... I have a few beans germenating right now as soon as i see signs of life i think i'm gonna have to join in ...lol ... A lil late but lets see if i can catch up .... 

ez&safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey  *RUDEBOY*...no  worries  just  start  along  when  ya  can...haha  get  when  ya  can...I  kill  myself...Im  starting  a  candy  grow   here  soon  too...find  ya  a  cool  candy  container  and  we  grow  in it...take  care  be  safe...oh  and  have  fun..

*Mojave*...Post  it  girl..has  it  dried  real  good  yet?  


*ray jay*..  Fantastic:clap:  when  ya  flowering?  I  like to  wait  4-5  weeks  so  mine  is  going  in  when  flower  room  first  fires  up:aok:



Grow on  Monsters:lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, jump right in, Rude!  The more, the merrier. 

I'm loving this grow--it's been SUCH a challenge. The "no drain holes" has nearly done me in. I had to aerate the soil, put it in the warm outside wind, and now it's got some good looking, healthy new growth. I may not have to throw in the can just yet.  

So, join us! I'm enjoying your grow journal. You did a great job with your plants for all the problems--inluding the battle with the mites--you encountered. They look good and healthy now. Yep, I'm feelin' a green thumb on you, Rude.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

4U!!!  She's keeping real, so I'm not quite holding my breath any longer. I don't think she's anywhere near wilt and die. New growth small but looks GOOD. She's a strong bean, and her sisters are so big and beautiful. She'll pull through! But I'm gonna be waaaaay behind you and everyone else. 

But yeah, 4U, it's dried a lot, though still not light enough to water again. But getting close. Had 2 full days of OVERCAST. Crap. I count on the desert sun to get me through life in the fluoro lane. I think a couple days of desert sun will make a big difference. Stay tuned!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

Candy Grow? Whoa......COUNT ME IN!!!

And what fun it will be to look for a container--did you have a certain size in mind, 4U?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

*mojave*.:48:..I  bet  yours  is  still  soaked  in  water  at  bottom..let  continue  to  dry..if  she  looks   like  she  needs  you  can  allways  mist  her..IMO..i  said  earlier  the  water  sits  at  bottom  and  gets  nasty...if  ya  water  to  much  you  may  need  to  pop  a  few  holes  to  aid  in  drying  out..


as  for  candy  grow...what  ever  you  find...I  would  stay  clear of the  Bag  candy  wraper..as  it  fell  apart..lol...I  Have  a  new  one  this  year  and  will  do  some  from Last  yr  again..I  like  candy  stores..and  i  have  attached  a  link  from  Last  yrs  candy  grow..My  Good  and  Plenty  went  full  distance  and  then  revegged  outside  where  she  is  in  full  Bloom  right  now..That  was fun  too..okay  look  for  it  to  start  soon..germing  my  beans  for  it  right  now  and have  containers  filled...


Just  waiting  for  candy store  to  open


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36074


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*ohh everyones monsters are looking great :yay: but  4u my monster grow is more midget grow :cry: it s alive but not got more than i set of leaves and tiny :rofl: ill try a nother ,ok i know oreos are technically a cookie (biscuit in the uk),but can i use a oreo container for the candy grow? its the size of a take out coffee cup 
*


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 14, 2009)

thanx for the kind words mojave ...  i'll be sure to post a pic as soon as i have a sprout ... well i'm off to work ..i'll have to grab a monster can on my way home and who knows maybe i will have a lil surprise when i get home ... 


ez&safe


----------



## 420benny (Oct 14, 2009)

Update on mine. I have been giving her small drinks and I have new growth. I think she is good to go. I will post a pic soon. Her sister has pistils all over her at 4"! Maybe I should have used her???lol


----------



## ray jay (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, 4u I can flower anytime. Ill turn them when ever you do we started at about the same time might as well finish. This candy grow sounds fun too. Any rule to that one?  


                          Ray Jay


----------



## Dillan (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a girl 
My hindu kush is looking nice and healthy and threw out her first couple hairs today i took a pic but they are kinda hard to see. candy grow sounds fun too count me in.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Dillan! How splendid. CONGRATS!!!!  She's lookin' real good, guy. 
I'm SO jealous....

Hi RayJay....see you down there and waving at you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> I have a girl
> My hindu kush is looking nice and healthy and threw out her first couple hairs today i took a pic but they are kinda hard to see. candy grow sounds fun too count me in.


 


:yay:


*Dillan*...you  have  first  female.:yay:.congrats..and  thanks  for  playing...She  Looks  Wonderfull:hubba: ..Mojo  for  the  Flower:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, 4u I can flower anytime. Ill turn them when ever you do we started at about the same time might as well finish. This candy grow sounds fun too. Any rule to that one?
> 
> 
> Ray Jay


 


:ciao:    Im  waiting  on  Plants  in Veg  to  get  big  enough..i  hate  to  turn  7200 lumes  a  sq ft  lose  on  a  can:rofl:  Rules  on  candy  grow  is  it  needs  to  be candy  container...no  matter  the  size or  shape...the  bigger  the  package  the more  room  you  need...I  like these  small  fun  grows  because  they  dont  take  any  extra  room...so  the  one  that  says  ill  try  this  when  i  have  room...i  :rofl:  at..Ill  be  starting  the  candy  grow  now..ill  be  back  to  post  link  4u  take  care  and  be safe:48:





Candy  store  is  open
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=558010#post558010


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 17, 2009)

ok all i got my can and started an Alders Point (cali strain) once she pops out of the medium i will post up a pic ...good luck to all ...

Ez&Safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Stonerman, waving at you down there--why don't you join us in a monster grow? Or...there's a candy grow starting now, as well. You know you want to do it. <G> 

Rude: Way to GO! Glad you're here. Awaiting that pix.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *mojave*....your  funny.....those  people  you  see down  there  are  going  to  play...they  LURKERS...:lama:   and  he/she  never  seen  ya  post:giggle:   but  hey....Im  Waveing  at  ya....



Mine is   ans  tall as  the  can...i  see  alternateing..but  no  sign  yet..The  next  fun  grow  if  ya  wanna  get ready  for  is  a  "Cookie Grow"    My  sweety  *UKgirl   *come  up  with  this  one:heart:  we  are  going to  use  the  "go packs"   they  are 4 ounce  cups  that  hold  small  bite  size  cookies...I   use  for  kids  lunches...so  find  ya  favorite  cookie  cup...should  be  next  weekend  start  up..:lama:


Welcome  and  thanks  for  playing  *RUDEBWOW*...have  fun..:48:

Take  care and  be safe  everyone :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh everyones monsters are looking great :yay: but 4u my monster grow is more midget grow :cry: it s alive but not got more than i set of leaves and tiny :rofl: ill try a nother ,ok i know oreos are technically a cookie (biscuit in the uk),but can i use a oreo container for the candy grow? its the size of a take out coffee cup *


 


Hello  My  Love:heart:   sorry  ya  have  to  restart....best  of  luck  on  this one..  and  I  posted  to  *Mojave  *about  the  "cookie  Grow"  I  know  you  will  find  a  candy  one...MOJO  your  way  Honey :lama:



:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

I am still SPAMMING. The SPAM  PurpleFrosting clone is growing so Ozzy is growing a frosted SPAM


----------



## 420benny (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine is growing! I finally figured out how little water to give her. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Dillan (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's mine she's doing pretty well and the hairs are much more visible so i figured i'd grab a couple more pics. i'm digging the spam ozzy


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy Moley, Dillan! That's AWESOME!!!!  Color me mega impressed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

*wow dillan  looking great ,,is it an auto?

hehe ill have pics up later of my little :baby:,and little it is :rofl: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes  *Dillan  *very  nice...is  it  Auto  or  in  flower  room?  *Ozzy*...Love  the  Purple  spam:aok:  *benny  *gat  that  pic  up  brother...*Mojave*...how  about  your  update...is  she  doing  better?  *Ukgirl*..cant wait  for them  to  see  your monster can...I cheated  and  seen all  ready  :rofl:  mojo  for  you  sweety  kiss kiss...lol...  Hope  everyone is  doing  well...take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my girl!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang!!!!   *benny*...shes  gonna  be  a  fat   little  ladie...is  she  in  flower  yet?   She  sure  is  pudy...:48:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 21, 2009)

She is thinking about it, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Im  test  running  my  flower  room  for  the  rest  of  the  weeek...Mines  going  in  tonight  when  Lights  on..no  sign  of  sex  here...not  for  a  while  either...oh  sorry


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking GOOD, Benny!!!!! 
I'm embarrassed to put mine up. We're talking T I N Y!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey  *Mojave*...we  are  all  friends  here....im  tired  of  beeing  the  only  one  Laughed  at...NOW  SHOW  IT  ....:giggle:   only  just  kiding..  please  get  camera...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 21, 2009)

MM, remember I cheated! Mine isn't from a seed. I left a clone in the cloning box and it grew 3 feet of roots. That is what I planted. Yours will catch up, don't fret it. It's what I had and I thought, what the heck, let's see how big the "cola" is going to get? LMAO


----------



## Dillan (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah it's an auto hindu kush. looking good benny.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Looking GOOD, Benny!!!!!
> I'm embarrassed to put mine up. We're talking T I N Y!!!


 

*ohh when you see mine mojave ,,,you wont be embarressed any longer  

ok must go and take pics 

be back soon *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

*ok back ,,and nows the time to jump for joy mojave  

as you can see ive had to support them all ready,, thats what i get for keeping them on windowsill







*


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Those are loooooong ukgirl, i wonder how far they can stretch before getting the first set of bubble leaves or whatever its called?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

ROFL, I love you guys (that means you too, UKG!) 

I was just going to give up, but you all made me feel good enough just for attempting it that I'm sticking it out! 

This is a REALLY good exercise for an apprentice grower. Trying to keep the soil from drying out, but not too wet, when there are no drain holes--is a major challenge! 

Fortunately, I think I finally got the hang of it, but not before losing 3 rows of leaves, and a fourth set that are all brown and nasty. But the NEW GROWTH is doing great!  There are new nodes popping our all down that long lonely stem. 

Okay, I'll even post a picture, but it's so pathetic that I can't stop laughing! 

UKG, yours are cute little patooties! Long, tall, model thin. But they will fill in. Riggght?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 22, 2009)

ok better late then never .... here she is just popped out today ... i gotta catch up quick & turn her into a real monster lol.....


Ez&Safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

Way to go, Rude. Sure are cute little buggers at this stage. I'll be anxious to watch her grow!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*hey mojave ,,yours is soo cute ,,and :yay: on getting the watering sorted out ..,and yes i can fill mine in  i left quite a lot of space in the can for adding soil ,,as i knew they would stretch 


4u have we any updates from the shed yet :hubba:


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello  everyone....:bong:


*Mojave*....she  looks  great..ya  may  get  a  hit  off her  yet:rofl:

*benny*...nice  clone..

*UKgirl*...maybe  ya  shoulda set it up  high  on  window  sill:spit:  shell  be  fine:heart:

*RUDEBWOY*....  Looks  like  a  Monster  about  to  bust  lose:lama:


*Dillan*...Thanks  for  info...how  much  longer  ya  recon?


*Thechef*....hows  yours  doing?  any  changes we  need  to know?  and  i  can  never  remeber  the  name  of  the  Balloon  leafs..i  know  cadilone(sp)  thingy..:giggle:



okay  every one..I  fired up the  flower  room  last  night  and  Mine  is  now..should  show  sex  soon..take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 22, 2009)

4u, here you go. Spell it with me=cotyledons. LMAO
hxxp://www.tomatosite.com/images/cotyledons.jpg

mm, you could do one of those palm tree and Corona bottle commercials with yours. It is cute. 
ukg, you need a lot more light


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah   *UKgirl*...try  this.....



Dear  Lord..Im  growing  a  monster   in  a  can  but  can  really use  some  more  light...can  ya  help  ?...:spit:



oh   Amen...lol  and  here:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

420benny  said:
			
		

> ukg, you need a lot more light
> __________________



*growing on a windowsill benny *



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yeah *UKgirl*...try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Haha :rofl:  
maybe time to get the veg cupboard in working order *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup     :bong::watchplant:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, 4U! Your monster is looking GREAT! 
UKG--I have my cookie cup ready and the beans germinating. Wouldn't miss your grow for the world! 

I have my monster outside now with the other plants during the day--but I have to go out every few hours to moisten the soil a bit--it dries out so fast with no humidity here in the desert. But the little monster is such a tiny little drowned rat compared to the other plants! 

I think these micro grows are the ultimate challenge. I'm learning a LOT from just doing it, fail or succeed. I just hope to be able to keep it alive for a while. 

4U and UKG--is it true that you're going to post some of your scandalicious shed pictures soon? <G> The 4U/Ukg fan club rejoices....


----------



## Dillan (Oct 22, 2009)

4u my girl has about 4 or 5 more weeks i think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks  *Dillan*...MOJO  4 the  finish:lama:

*Mojave*...:48:   can  ya  set  up  a  timer  to  water  with  a  drip  system?  I  made  one last  yr  or  yr  b4  cant  remember  ..anyway...i  used  one  of  my  5  gallon  water  jugs   got  the  hole  to  pop  out  in  center.  even  says  4uH2O:spit:  and  5/8  poly  hose  with coupleing.for  hose  timer....then  comes  down   maybe  5  feet  and  has  pug...then  dripers  are  hooked  in  the  black  polly  like  my  garden....i  used  1G  HR....and  set  timer  for  every  3  days  for  1 hr...Ill  need  to  use  this  system  again  come  Feb..when  I  go  UK...ooops.......and  *Hick  *would  not  approve  of  the  pics  we  took  and  with  my  track  record  I  best  be  good:rofl:  take  care  be  safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, 4U. I have an intimate relationship with irrigation systems and their timers, living here in the desert! Know them well.  Unfortunately, at this time of year, I'm chasing the sun around the backyard, so it's not possible to keep the carts all in one spot. But you are so right--that kind of system is terrific, and it's what keeps my front and back yard looking green. 

Well, 4U, what fun are you if you won't post the shed pictures? <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

BTW, 4U, we're all hitchin' a ride in your luggage when you go to the UK in February.....

And inquiring minds want to know: Do the Brits enjoy American accents as much as Americans love British accents?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:giggle:   you  are  too  cool


sending  some  MOJO  for  Desert:lama:


Keep  them  wheels  a  rolling  Girl...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> BTW, 4U, we're all hitchin' a ride in your luggage when you go to the UK in February.....
> 
> And inquiring minds want to know: Do the Brits enjoy American accents as much as Americans love British accents?


 


oh  you  know  you  all  are  comeing...

Im  gonna  have  an experience  4sure..:hubba:     this  inquiring  mind knows  


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*woah ,,,wait a minute ,,,as much as i like  ya all  ..no stowing away in  4u case :giggle: and yes i love the american accent 

ohh its 420 somewhere ,,oops wait its not the BHC ,,oh well never mind lets BIU any way :bong::bong:

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

Green Mojo for all


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thanks, 4U! Your monster is looking GREAT!
> UKG--I have my cookie cup ready and the beans germinating. Wouldn't miss your grow for the world!
> 
> I have my monster outside now with the other plants during the day--but I have to go out every few hours to moisten the soil a bit--it dries out so fast with no humidity here in the desert. But the little monster is such a tiny little drowned rat compared to the other plants!
> ...


 
*thanks mojave ,,well its up and running ,just press on the COOKIE link in my sIgnature and feel free to add it to your own 
and ill see you in the cookie grow  
**hahah andediton the scandalicious pics ,,although if ya wanna pm me mojave ,,,:evil:,,,*
*just playin 4u *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * *
> *hahah and
> 
> 
> ...


 






yeah  *mojave*...i  posted  some  last  christmas  nearly  got  me  Banned..lol...*Hick  *and others  didnt  care  for  the SKIN  Avatars...lol...and  the  pics  *UKgirl  *has  are  computer  imageing:rofl:...like  i  can  do  that...i  have  hard  enough  time  posting  pics:spit:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, Fooey, UK and 4U. How's a budding voyeur supposed to get some kicks around here? Yeah, I know, BUD porn. Well, if you consider UK and 4U are sort of like two mature delicious buds......<G>

My Monster is finally taking off, after the near-fatal drowning episode. Lotsa new leaves, still lookin' like a palm tree, but the stem is fattening up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Mojavemama if you think you over water just lay the can on it's side til some of the water runs out.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Ozzie, great minds must think alike...<G>
That's exactly what I did when I first overwatered it and realized it was drowning. Fortunately, it did work, though the little one is a bit stunted. I think she'll catch up, though. Keep those tips and Green Mojo coming!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 24, 2009)

*she is coming along nicely mojave ,,,

buried my stems down a little and managed to kill 3 :baby: :rofl:

so im hoping the1 have left will survive 

:48:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, No UK---now why did burying the stems down a bit cause them to die? 
I hope your one remaining one makes it, too!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Most of the time if you bury a seedling before the stem has harden, it will kill the plant.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, wow, Ozzie. I didn't know that. So you're safe if you wait until the stem has hardened? That is great information to know. THANKS!!!


----------



## ray jay (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is this weeks pics. Things are going fine. got bugs from cuttings that my brother in law brought over. I knew better but had a brain fart.  Take care, Ray Jay


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoa! Big, Big, Big, Ray Jay!  Color me impressed. Sorry to hear about the bugs--what kind, mites?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 28, 2009)

too late to join the fun?
I had a few extra clones so i thought i'd give it a whirl. 
Doin it Monster Bubbler style!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Monkey, of COURSE it's not too late for you to join in! And what fun to follow along with your bubbler set up. That's real impressive!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

UKG, what do you mean we can't stow away in 4U's suitcase? Don't you want a voyeur section there to cheer you two on? <G> 
Privacy is way overrated, methinks....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Most of the time if you bury a seedling before the stem has harden, it will kill the plant.


 



please explain *ozzy*?   Ive  taken the  seedling that  has  stretched  and  gently  twisted and  lowered  the  stem  down  and  buried  with  soil..plant  did  fine..just  took  a  bit  to  get  growing  after...thanks  my  friend...Because  you are  a  "Spammer"   you  suppose  to  post  yours  everytime  you post   Hows  she  doeing  anyway?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> too late to join the fun?
> I had a few extra clones so i thought i'd give it a whirl.
> Doin it Monster Bubbler style!


 


:yay:


:48:


That  is  too  cool..:stoned:


Never  too  late  my  friend...Im  gonna  redu  mine  with  a  clone as well...Mine  showed  Male:cry:  ill  post  up  pics  by  weekend...thanks  for  Playing..net  fits  great  in  the  can..keep  us  posted..But  most  of  all  KEEP M  GREEN


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 28, 2009)

sweet. thanks y'all.
Yea, took me a while to find the 32 oz size can. Once i did i was like , "jeeez that's a biggin...heeeey, i bet i could fit a 3 inch net pot in there.'
 course i didn't have any 3 inch pots..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

:rofl:...way  to  go...Im  glad  that a  seasonal  Avatr...:giggle:   I  just  relized  what  it  is...:spit:


cant  wait  to  see  your  Thanks Giveing one..:48:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:...way  to  go...Im  glad  that a  seasonal  Avatr...:giggle:   I  just  relized  what  it  is...:spit:
> 
> 
> cant  wait  to  see  your  Thanks Giveing one..:48:



HAHA, i guess i only have a few days left for this avatar. Gotta start looking for my next holiday cheer.

Interestingly enough, my last avatar was a guy mooning people too...or waaaas it?..





.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay  Male  chopped  and  have  some  clones  going  will  have  one  in  a  week  or  so...take  care and  be safe






Mojo  for  the  Monsters.. :lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*
what a fine looking male you had ,,dam my second attempt looks like another casualty for teh cannabis grave yard :spit: well i suppose i can allways add another  :stoned:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Great pictures, 4U. What a bummer that sweet plant turned out to be a male.

UKG--Ohhh, nooo, second attempt bombed too? Try for a THIRD! We'll all send you TONS of MOJO!!!!!   

My Monster is no where near telling me its sex yet, but it's healthy and happy. This is GOOD.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*thanks mojave ,,its still with us ,just not growing ...:watchplant:

but its not my fault  ill blame it on 4u ,:giggle: *


----------



## ray jay (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everybody, Here are recent pics. Sorry about your plant 4u, everyone else hope things are well.

                                         Ray Jay


----------



## 420benny (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess I can lift my curse on UKG's start now, huh? Just kidding, girl. lmao Here's some real mojo for you to succeed on the third try. GREEN MOJO


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I guess I can lift my curse on UKG's start now, huh? Just kidding, girl. lmao Here's some real mojo for you to succeed on the third try. GREEN MOJO


 

:giggle:* thanks benny or should that be Benny potter *


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 6, 2009)

finally here is a pic of my lil monster .... she is a wee lil monster but she is still a youngin ...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Lookin' Good, Rude!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

yes  she  is  *RUDE*...:yay:  


:lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

UKG, I think 4U put the HEX on both our Monster grows. Mine is still the same size, and looks like a palm tree with a split trunk! It's hilarious looking!

It will be a frigging miracle if it lives long enough to even get a smidgeon of flower on 'er. Not holding my breath, though....it was tough on her, my first micro. I drowned her right off the bat, then screwed up with high PH, then burned the crap out of her with nutes. Yet, she's alive. Not kicking much, but at least I haven't had to put her on life support just yet.


----------



## ray jay (Nov 9, 2009)

Its a girl


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

She still alive after growing into the light in the cubby hole. Starting to flower nicely.
 :confused2:She is very nute sensitive yet her sisters are not. I am wondering if it might be the can? Or being so root bound?

Yes 4u I final remembered to take my camera to artic :aok:

Couple PF clones in background in pic#2


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

Spammy Wynette is lookin' real good, Ozzman!  

I found the same thing with the nutes---mine had tips all burned off. Got it now, but had to go 1/4 strength of what I normally give the bigger plants. 
Yours is lookin' REAL good tho. Much, much better than mine. 

BRAVO, Spam-man!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Its a girl


 


:yay:



Congrats..Mojo  for  the  flower:lama:


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

4U2 post 185 pic 2 looks to have male flowers.... 


edit:re-read...u got it taken care of! I been gone a while


----------



## Dillan (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's mine she's not doing half bad considering.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2009)

*:holysheep: Dillan ,,,it looks fabulous  *


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 11, 2009)

This is an amazing thread.. I cannot believe how much you have achieved from growing in such a small container.. I really like the mini dwc system.. It is really inspiring.. Good luck and green mojo to all of you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks  *Risky*...dont  ya  wanna  play  along?


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> Here's mine she's not doing half bad considering.


 



:yay:   that  looks  GREAT!!!   nice  job


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG, Dillan!  I'm knocked over, totally. GASP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats Dillan that is a fantastic looking plant. :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2009)

Hats off to Dillan!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

:yeahthat:



Had  to  come  take another  look



:bong:


----------



## Dillan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone i'm glad u like her. oh and mojavemama requested a pic a little more in focus so here it is.


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet! But why wouldn't you grow bud in a 'bud' can?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

Nahhhh, OldSkool---it's cheap beer. These are pricey beans. <G>

Dillan, hats off and many thanks for the new IN FOCUS picture of your lovely lady! It's on my screensaver now. Just breathtaking.


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys should have used cans from Kronik energy drinks!!!


oh yeah, that DWC set up is awesome!!!! i would never have the patience to rig something like that up.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 13, 2009)

wow Dillan, great job indeed!! 

Here's my update, tho it's nothing like Dillans..
Mainly had her under low light, developing roots. Am just now adjusting her to the big HPS. 
All downhill from here.. (I hope)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> wow Dillan, great job indeed!!
> 
> Here's my update, tho it's nothing like Dillans..
> Mainly had her under low light, developing roots. Am just now adjusting her to the big HPS.
> All downhill from here.. (I hope)


 



:yay:



Bring  on  the  flowers:lama:



*MOJO*  4u...:48:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a nice one, Dillan.
I almost ended my entry the other night. While watering stoned, I accidentally knocked over the monster can. It was falling to the floor from 2 feet up when I snatched it out of the air with one hand. It bent the top at a 45, but I saved her from being beheaded when hitting the floor upside down. Close call.


----------



## Dillan (Nov 14, 2009)

monkey that dwc in the can is awesome. and nice save benny.


----------



## ray jay (Nov 16, 2009)

Still fighting mites. Update Not doing so good, But she's tough.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

She looks gorgeous, Ray Jay!!!!

Well, I'm out. Monster grew a nanner.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

Very  Nice  *Ray*...:clap:   good  luck  with  those  mites..


*mojave*...gonna  do  another?  I  am  waiting  for  a  clone  this  time...Ill  post  as  soon  as  I  have  one ..


MOSTERS  ROCK  :lama:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 18, 2009)

The Minni Monster is finally starting to grow up ... This is seriously the slowest growing plant i have ever grown lol....Don't have any idea why it just is ....


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, she's plugging right along. Been battling the PH though. Not sure y, metal can maybe?
Just flipped the light, so we're off!


----------



## zipflip (Nov 20, 2009)

ya know i totally forgot bout ya monstergrow thread here 4u.  lol
  sum pretty wild monster ladies tehre folks.


----------



## Cali*Style (Nov 20, 2009)

Came in late, but looks like fun...  Maybe I will tag a long next time.   Green Mojo for those little ladies.


----------



## ray jay (Nov 23, 2009)

Another week has gone. Not the healthiest girl but she's doing o.k. Hope your grows are well.

                                          Ray Jay


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, she's REALLY tall! That's amazing. 

The first shot is so lush and green--and so many bud sites. Sheesh, she's gorgeous. How much later was the third shot taken? How fast did she start yellowing up? 

I just can't believe the height you got on that monster girl! 

What soil are you using? Nutes? Flushing or not?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Came in late, but looks like fun... Maybe I will tag a long next time. Green Mojo for those little ladies.


 

Grab  That  Monster  can and  join  in..your  never  late:aok:  jkust  early to  styart  a  new..i have  a  clone  Ill  be  putting  in  mine soon..take  care  and  be safe.

:bolt::bong:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks MM, Took picture the same day was playing with the zoom on the first one. Like I said not to healthy. Using Master Nurserys Gardners Gold for soil. Only used fert twice so far, Think a little goes along way in a can with no drain holes. I hope she starts to fatten up alittle in the next few weeks, mabey BPOM winner.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 25, 2009)

still slow and steady ....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

Everyones is looking Great:clap:


Heres my second ru..this time its a clone.." Baked" just started see new growth in the can so I thaught i would share it with you...I will veg for another week or so get good roots then into flower room:lama take care and b safe :bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright, a female for sure! 
Green mojo for the little lady


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, here's my update. Been fighting PH bigtime. But admittedly i haven't been very smart about it. I've been trying to adjust the water in the can. Very silly and quite hard considering the tiny amount of water. So I made an extra, PH balanced, gallon of nutes and just swap out the can w/ fresh stuff as needed. Seems to be working much better. Don't know why it didn't dawn on me sooner. Silly stoner!
 So she's been flowering little over a week now. Will be interesting to see how far she shoots up in next week or 2.


----------



## *Blue_Widow* (Nov 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello friends..Glad to get started again ..Im playing with a Monster Can this time..its 32 ounces..I cutt the top off and no drain holes this time..I dropped a few of my Purple frosting in and in just 72 hrs Im ready to play:yay: anyone else wanna grab a 32 ounce can and play along ..Lets have a Great Fall season..
> :ciao: :bong:


 
hey 4u2smoke: you've qot them started, but its qoinq to be a hassle transplantinq them bad qirls. or possibly even die. But have fun qrowinq and keep us updated!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

*Blue_Widow* said:
			
		

> hey 4u2smoke: you've qot them started, but its qoinq to be a hassle transplantinq them bad qirls. or possibly even die. But have fun qrowinq and keep us updated!


 

wasnt  planning  on  transplanting 



ya  thik  you  can  grow  one  out?   post it  up:ignore:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooookay, starting over with a very tiny plant I just transplanted from an M&M container, since my first Monster was a male. Waaaay behind all of you....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 29, 2009)

well i put my monster in the flower room 2day it's only about 6" tall but has 2 tops and i need the room in my veg area ...hopefully it's a she ....Fingers are crossed...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> well i put my monster in the flower room 2day it's only about 6" tall but has 2 tops and i need the room in my veg area ...hopefully it's a she ....Fingers are crossed...


 




FEMALE..FEMALE..FEMALE....:hubba:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys, Its Monday here are this weekspics. Shes still alive think I might have the mites under control. Hope your grows are doing well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:  *ray jay*  it  Monday here  too:giggle:


Looking  great  :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes 4u the SPAM is still growing. I had the cam with me today. She is starting to Frost nicely.:aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 3, 2009)

Spammy Wynette's a beauty, Ozzy!


----------



## Dillan (Dec 3, 2009)

sry for being mia on the updates but been kind of hectic. decided to chop her up today so took some final photos hope u enjoy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

:yay:   Dilan...be  sure  we  get  Wieght  (wet) :aok:  thats  gonna  give  you  a  Monster  High  :rofl:  take  care and be safe:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

:yay:   Dilan...be  sure  we  get  Wieght  (wet) :aok:  thats  gonna  give  you  a  Monster  High  :rofl:  take  care and be safe:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 4, 2009)

Dillan...OMG, she's absolutely GORGEOUS! What a huge cola for such a tiny plant. I could NOT be more impressed. WAY TO GO, DUDE!!!!!!  You've done us all proud, and given us a righteous girl to admire. Toke 'er up!!!

TWO BIG THUMBS UP!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 4, 2009)

4u, know how I know you are baked?:giggle: :stoned: :joint:
Dillan, yours is kicking mine's butt. Nice job. Did you leave the energy drink in yours, lol.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 4, 2009)

Dillan- very, very nice. Great job! Can't wait to hear a weight on that sweet little thing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

How  do  you  know  benny?  :stoned:

heres  mine..ill  place  in flower  next  week..wanna  get  some  good  root  mass...Im  looking  at  topping  *Dillan  *up  ther..wish  me  luck..Im  gonna  need  it..:doh:



*Dillan*...any  wieght  yet?


----------



## Dillan (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't get a wet weight on it but the dry weight was 5 grams on the nose.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

*very nice Dillan ...she sure was a beauty 

Goodluck every1 ..eace:*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd vote for her as BPOM! 

Good luck, 4U.....but it's looking like Dillan is DA MAN this grow so far....


----------



## ray jay (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Guys, Its been another week. Glad to see your grow are doing well. She's getting alittle top heavy so I tied her up.  Have a good day.

                                            Ray Jay


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 8, 2009)

*wow*

you ppl are workin magic over here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

Spammy is still growing. She is starting to turn white with crystals:aok:

Great Job Dillan don't see no one topping your baby anytime soon


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahhh, shoot. Had to ax my Monster today, lotsa balls! 

Keep up the good work, everyone. I'll be here to cheer you all on, even though I had to fold my hand.


----------



## ray jay (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry to here about you plant MM. Good luck with your other grows.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright, pluggin right along. Been battling the PH every step of the way. She's starting to take shape tho..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

MM get another monster growing. When Spammy is ready to harvest, I am going to reveg her. And turn her into a Bonsai.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> How  do  you  know  benny?  :stoned:
> 
> Look at posts 243 and 244. Do they look alike to you? LMAO


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok gang my Monster can is finally showing sex and my Monster can is deffinetly a Monster Woman ...WOOHOO... I'll get a pic of her up as soon as i find where i put my camera ....:smoke1::clap:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Rude! CONGRATS!!!!! YIPPEEE, she's a GIRL!!!!  

I'm germing a Wizard right now to try yet another monster can grow. Let's get some female mojo going, dishwasher mojo too...<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> Ok gang my Monster can is finally showing sex and my Monster can is deffinetly a Monster Woman ...WOOHOO... I'll get a pic of her up as soon as i find where i put my camera ....:smoke1::clap:


 


:yay:


:48:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanx MM and 4U  ...MM i wish you some magic for your Wizard ....Well here is my lil lovely Monster Momma ....She just put some hairs out 2 days ago so she still has a ways to go .... MOJO to all remaining Monsters ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet grows everyone! Very interesting. 

HazeMe


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 16, 2009)

Rude, she's a real beauty. My hat's off to you! BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 16, 2009)

okay... i probably have the saddest monster grow here but hey check it out!!


----------



## humboldtsgreatbud (Dec 16, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> okay... i probably have the saddest monster grow here but hey check it out!!


Ha. That is awesome man. Never seen it done in a can like that. I am tuned in to this one...


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 16, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Rude, she's a real beauty. My hat's off to you! BRAVO!!!!!




AWWwwww , thanx MM .... I'll make sure she is well taken care of ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## ishnish (Dec 16, 2009)

humboldtsgreatbud said:
			
		

> Ha. That is awesome man. Never seen it done in a can like that. I am tuned in to this one...



yeah it's been interesting.  it's a random bagseed that's beginning to look like a palm tree.  maybe i should put it in the gecko tank..?


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 16, 2009)

"it's a random bagseed that's beginning to look like a palm tree. maybe i should put it in the gecko tank..?"

ROFL, Ish....sounds like a plan if you want it to become the *invisible* pot plant overnight.  <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 16, 2009)

Ish--hey, your palm tree is ALIVE! This is good. Did you learn from doing it? 
That's how I have to look at it. No matter how it turned out, I learned a lot about adjusting water, ph, nutes when growing in a micro container without drainage. But your girl could really start filling in when she starts flowering. My candy grow looked similar, and now, 2 weeks into flower, it is truly filling out nicely. Don't give up on her!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ish--hey, your palm tree is ALIVE! This is good. Did you learn from doing it?
> That's how I have to look at it. No matter how it turned out, I learned a lot about adjusting water, ph, nutes when growing in a micro container without drainage. But your girl could really start filling in when she starts flowering. My candy grow looked similar, and now, 2 weeks into flower, it is truly filling out nicely. Don't give up on her!


I'll never give up!!  lol
yeah, it's been an experience i suppose..  i didn't have any drainage for the first month and the poor thing was going no where.. went to water it one day and the can overfilled!  so i poked a few hole to let it drain and it's been getting better but i think i may need to transplant eventually. or just take a clone from the top and flower the bottom to see if it's even female!
:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Ish, why don't you see if you can't finish her (if it's a her) in the monster can?
The overwatering is part of the learning process. If I overwater, I just tip mine over on the side, bottom up just a bit, and let it drain out for an hour or so. 
If they sit in the water, they will really be super stressed. That's what I went through with my big grow last year--hubby kept them in fetid water for 8 days and they were in really bad shape and stinky by the time I got home to save them. Saving them required major root trimming, repotting and a lot of praying. 

I'll bet your plant will start perking up and filling in just fine once you get the hang of growing in such a tiny container. And THAT's what the whole micro grow is about, right? Challenging ourselves, stretching outside our comfort zone and making it work! 

Don't give up!  We're here cheering you on!!!!!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 20, 2009)

I feel loved...   	eace:
thanks for the motivation!
i did a lil stressing to it yesterday and the stem now has a 90 degree angle to it. 
what ever it is, it's a survivor!
MOJO for ALL


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Ish---glad you feel loved here, because you ARE loved here! How about a picture of your supercropping? All my plants are heavily, HEAVILY supercropped and LST'd. And they just keep growing more and more bud sites every day. I rely on this because I probably have the crappiest lights of anyone on MP, and have to keep that canopy very open for light penetration.

So, let us see a picture! And glad you aren't giving up. I'm about to put another bean in my Monster Can, so please send me some FEMALE mojo--last time out, we had balls!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, Been a couple weeks since Ive updated. Here is a few of my Monster.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

:clap:  *ray jay*...your  nailing  these  Micros  now  my  friend...nice  job:lama:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 21, 2009)

i totally forgot bout this monster grow here. LOL
  my flower room is so packed right now i think if i'd put a monster can in there thet it would crush :rofl:
  but i was looking at this old empty downly simple pleasure fabric softner bottle tho. :hubba:
  its thin one way but wide another and has some height to it so i think maybe i could wedge it in between two buckets and still it have an ample root space too maybe .  LOL
 IDK  :stoned:
   never seen  pretty monsters before :rofl:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

nice job indeed Ray Jay!!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Well she's filling in nicely! She certainly sucks the majority of the water outta the bubbler can in a day though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

Dam  nice  Job  *Monkey*...mojo  for  the  finish:lama:


----------



## warfish (Dec 22, 2009)

This is such a fun thread, hehe    I am hoping that it isnt too late to join in and give it a go for myself!   Looks like a really good lesson on watering and plant care with such a small container, and I love a challenge  

So I drove all over town looking for a 32ounce monster can.  Finally I gave up and headed home after 2 hours of driving.  Had to stop for gas just before getting home and low and behold they had one 32 ounce can, lol.  Yes I drove past this same gas station on the way out looking for a can too, hindsight is 20/20 as they say  

I started right out almost killing the seedling from overwatering.  I had started the seed in rockwool the day before getting the can, then when I added the soil I over saturated the new soil a bit and the rockwool acted like a sponge and soaked up all the water, leaving the new seedling sitting in a pool of water.  But I think it is going to pull through now after drying it a bit   still a little yellow from all the water.

So here it is, my LA Confidential x Skunk free attitude xmas seed 

Warfish


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dam  nice  Job  *Monkey*...mojo  for  the  finish:lama:


Thanks a bunch 4U! It's been a lesson in patience. The PH fight has been a struggle but i think she's gonna make it to the end. (and hopefully be nice and filled out when she gets there!)


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Warfish! How great that you're joining the grow. I'm stoked to have you here with us. You're gonna learn a lot from this grow--as you already did from the rockwool and overwatering. If you've overwatered, tip the can on its side and elevate the top just an inch or so, and it will drain out nicely within an hour or so. 

I had to laugh at how you went bopping all over town looking for the 32 oz cans and finally found one quite by accident after you'd about given up. That's EXACTLY what happened to me! And when my hubby stopped at the last convenience store to pick up a Redbox video, he spotted them in the cooler. KISMET!  Now, how did you end up getting the top off? I sure struggled with THAT. 

I'm going to be joining you very quickly, as I'll be popping my beans in my monster can today. You motivated me to get my butt in gear. 

Good Luck on your grow!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Monkey, Darn Fine Job!!!! Congrats!!!  That PH stuff is sure a struggle at times, isn't it? Clapping for you---you did great!


----------



## warfish (Dec 22, 2009)

Mojave,
I'm excited to give this a shot as well  
As far as the top of the can goes I used a dremel to cut it out and then smooth the edges so I dont cut myself on it.  I couldnt think of any normal household item to cut it out with smoothly.  
Thanks for the warm welcome to the monster group, Mojave 

Warfish


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *warfish*...welcome  and  heres  some  MOJO  for  your  Monster:lama:  I  think  you  was  the  second  player  now  that  went  on a  Mad  search:spit: Glad  ya found  one..part  of  the  eniciation(sp)  is  ya  have  to  chug  the  whole  thing  then  start  seeds:rofl:



*mojave*.....does  no one use a can opener:doh:  I  have  one  that  removes  lid and no sharp edges...even  4u2jr could operate it..


----------



## warfish (Dec 25, 2009)

4u2smoke, Thank you for the mojo  

It looks like I saved the poor lil one from drowning.  It's starting to green up nicely  
Warfish


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

A lil update on my lil Monster Woman....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

:clap:  *RUDEBWOY*


She  looks  Wonderful


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, Rude! She's a BEAUTY!!!  Whoooooo!!!!!  Cheering wildly....
Clapping loudly!

And way to go, War---you saved her from drowning. Yeaaa!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 26, 2009)

great job, Rudeboy! she's looking lovely


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanx for the compliments 4U , MM , & Monkey....I figure she still has a good 4 weeks til she'll be ready to bust outta her can ....Good luck to all remaining contestants....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 26, 2009)

Rude, I'm just so impressed at how healthy she looks--no burned tips, no yellow leaves, she's just OUTSTANDING! Listen, take a bow--you deserve it. I swear, I'd be wheeling on the ceiling if my monster looked this good!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

She is a beauty. I nute burned mine with a light dose of Roots Grow. She will survive, but thrive? Maybe not. At least I didn't kill her off like .......lmao


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 26, 2009)

Benny, I'll just bet she'll surprise you, and not only survive, but thrive! 
Don't give up on her.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Rude, I'm just so impressed at how healthy she looks--no burned tips, no yellow leaves, she's just OUTSTANDING! Listen, take a bow--you deserve it. I swear, I'd be wheeling on the ceiling if my monster looked this good!



Yeah i really didn't even notice ...LOL.... She is deffinetly the slowest growing plant i've ever grown ... She is on full nutes also ... FLORA NOVA GROW & BLOOM i been using with a lil bit of SUPER THRIVE for good measure ... She is just in a starter plug and the can is completely filled with Hydrotron pebbles ... I also drilled a few holes in the bottom of the can so i didn't drowned her...Anyhow thanx again for the kind words & i'll keep ya posted on my lil Monster Gal....


EZ&SAFE


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 31, 2009)

we're getting close!


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome, monkeybusiness!!! She looks real healthy and happy. She got quite bushy for such a small container. 

HazeMe


----------



## 420benny (Dec 31, 2009)

I am impressed. Mine is still vegging.


----------



## warfish (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow Monkey   Very very nice!  How much water does she drink each day?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a lil update of my Lil Monster Woman .... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

I was kind of hoping she would fill out a little more, but the ambers make the call and they are getting close. Can't wait to see what she produces, weight wise!

* Warfish*: She sucks the can dry. I was only topping the water/nutes off once a day but there's no way i can get away with that now, so i top off twice a day.


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 31, 2009)

Rudebwoy, your plant is looking real impressive too!!! Looks like she'll fill in nicely. 

Keep it green
HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 31, 2009)

Absolutely. Sorry, i should have added how good your plant looks Rudeboy!
Looks like your gonna get 2 massive dueling colas, growing in unison, right up outta the top. sweeeeet


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> we're getting close!



That is crazy!! What do you think you will yield with her?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome thread folks


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanx Haze & Monkey .... This is deffinetly 1 of the most interesting grow's i've ever done.... I love it ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 1, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That is crazy!! What do you think you will yield with her?


Man, I'm the worst person ever at guessing yields. Maybe a half oz? :confused2:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 3, 2010)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RUDEBWOY again."  Grrrrr.....

Rude, she is just PHENOMENAL!!!!! BRAVO!!!!!!

I started a new Monster a few days ago. Germed a Wizard, and she (I hope, this time, since last monster was male) looks healthy so far, at day 14.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome fun everyone! 

:holysheep:

Very cool grows...  and amazing looking yields in the works for such a small container.  NICE mini plants with great bud development Rudeboy and MonkeyBiz...  And that's a very nice lil :baby: baby :baby: Monster grow there MojaveMama... I started a cookie container grow last fall and I forgot to water the poor thing... :cry: I had it in a window sill and I had too many meds at my disposal and I completely forgot that it was even growing...:hubba:  Maybe I'll pick up a can and give it a go...  Very inspiring~!  ...especially when I have too many seeds sitting in my cedar box...  Happy Growing!

Peace~!​


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 4, 2010)

YEAAAA, DOS!  Pop in a bean and join us!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys are doing a good job on this monster grow. The person who yielded 5g's (can't remember who) did excellent IMO. You culd fit like 40 of those under a 400 watter and yield 5x40 grams just using monster cans! Haha.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 4, 2010)

well that's it for me folks. This has been a blast but I'm gonna do the deed. The ambers have spoken.

 I'd like to dedicate this harvest to 4u2sm0ke. If it hadn't been for his starting this novelty grow and his general fun attitude I may not have bothered. And more than being a fun grow it was educational. Can't let the variables get away for long in a small environment. Gotta work them bugs out quick. 
I'm not making a political statement about 4u and certainly not trying to make waves. Just credit where credit due. Thank you 4u! Much respect.  Wish we could smoke it together!

And to all the other support and participants, thank you very much! I will be watching, and rooting. (so to speak)

Dry weight soon..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 4, 2010)

HI MB...

Wow, wow WOW!  :aok: That's an awesome mini dwc grow there.  It looks like you'll have an amazing yield for a plant in a can...:hubba:  I also echo your dedication to 4u2smoke.  I never had any issues with 4u2 or his MP violations but for sure I miss him and his infectious attitude and passion for growing this amazing plant.  The love and fun of it all comes out in your harvest.  It all goes into the budz...    Peace to all and the very best to 4u2smoke wherever he hangs his forum hat...  as he'd say, "Be safe and have fun!"

Laterz


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 4, 2010)

Monkey, that's absolutely jaw-dropping incredible! I can't believe how big she got in that tiny container. WOWWWWW!

And I sure agree totally with you and DOS about 4U. I am sure missing his posts and infectious enthusiasm. But I'm pretty sure he's checking in and I know he'll be so proud to see these grows. 

Good luck on curing that sweetheart, Monkey! Two BIG thumbs up!!!!
And please come back and give us a smoke report, ok?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you *Dos*! Means a lot coming from such a well versed grower as yourself. I'm constantly learning something new from you. 

And thank you *Mojavemama*, I will definitely be back with smoke report and yield stats. As well as to suck up more of your wonderfully natured, happily curious, always encouraging, positive vibes.

Here's pics, after the worst trim job ever. 

Wet weight, as seen in photo (on stem), is 127.1 grams


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 6, 2010)

Great job MB .... Looks Lovely .... MM wish you well on your new monster ...As far as my lil Monsterett she is starting to get a lil frosty ....Anyhow i'll let ya see for yourselves.... The last pic of her is with all of her big sisters ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 6, 2010)

Rude, she is spectacular! Aren't you pleased??? She's a shapely little thing, isn't she? And so beautifully healthy!  BIG CHEER FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice RUDEBWOY! I love the even canopy she naturally took. Gonna be a sweet harvest I'd say too.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 6, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Rude, she is spectacular! Aren't you pleased??? She's a shapely little thing, isn't she? And so beautifully healthy!  BIG CHEER FOR YOU!!!!!!



Yes MM i'm very pleased & shapely she is ..... Few more weeks and she will be ripe for the taking ... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Rudebwoy, you have really outdone yourself!  Very healthy looking beautiful plant you have there 

Mojavemama,  I am hoping you get a girl this time!    Looks like a great start you have going   outgrowing mine I think already, hehe!

Well, my can grow is still alive, that in itself could be considered a success I guess   It has been growing very slowly until the last couple days.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 8, 2010)

OOOOH, She's lookin' good Warfish! What strain is she? 

And I appreciate the good thoughts on getting a girl this time. That would definitely be nice!  I'm just glad my candy grow is a girl. Both my first Monster and my Cookies (2 of them) went male.


----------



## warfish (Jan 9, 2010)

She is a LA Confidential x Skunk from the attitude xmas thing.  I didnt have much else to choose from on hand, hehe


----------



## warfish (Jan 10, 2010)

My lovely lil monster can showed me she was a girl today!  Weee   I have a feeling this is going to be some dank stuff if I can manage to get through the grow with it alive    The lil new leaves are already showing alot of crystals on them 

This plant has been 12/12 since it first surfaced.  A strange method that I have read a bit on and thought this would be the perfect situation to try it.   It is approximately 8"-10" from a 100w hps and 18" or so from a 250w hps, so the lighting is very strong on it.  She took about 3.5 weeks to show sex.  Daytime temps of 71-75 and night time temps of 61-63.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats on the girl Warfish! :aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeow, Warfish! You're using an LA Confidential for a Monster can grow?????Be still my heart. 

Congrats on the female. She's lookin' awfully pretty already!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok here is a lil update on my Monster Mama .... She getting close ....I'm gonna enter her for BPOTM .... WoOoOo HoOoOo...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## ray jay (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi guys, Been a few here is the last pic, Going to chop tonight.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 17, 2010)

RayJay, she's so tall! I can't believe all the buds on that one stalk. Very nice job! I'll be looking forward to an update on how she smokes!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 17, 2010)

Rude, she's such a beauty!  If you enter her in the BPOM contest, I'd suggest checking out the thread about photographyby NVthis. Great tips there on how to shift the light, using backgrounds effectively, etc. That last shot of the bunch against a solid background would be really gorgeous. I'd hate to see your picture not get enough votes due to technical issues like busy background noise--when you have such a gorgeous plant that SHOULD be seen and appreciated!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 17, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Rude, she's such a beauty!  If you enter her in the BPOM contest, I'd suggest checking out the thread about photographyby NVthis. Great tips there on how to shift the light, using backgrounds effectively, etc. That last shot of the bunch against a solid background would be really gorgeous. I'd hate to see your picture not get enough votes due to technical issues like busy background noise--when you have such a gorgeous plant that SHOULD be seen and appreciated!



As always most kind words from MM ... Thank you my dear ... I wish you luck on your new Monster.... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 23, 2010)

1 week to go and i think she will be ready for the chop....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, she looks healthy and happy. Great job!!


----------



## warfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice, RUDEBWOY!  I bet your getting excited for the chop time, hehe


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanx MB & WF.... Hey Monkey what did you end up with after she dried ? Yeah Warfish can't wait ... Think i'm gonna boost her up all this week then flush during the weekend so i'm saying the chopping block day is Feb 1st ... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2010)

I killed mine due to spider mites. I saved the can and I will try it again. You peeps have fun!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, it's burp and seal time for me!
Not nearly as fat and filled out as it should be though..

22.9 grams was the grand total

I'm still extremely pleased!


----------



## warfish (Jan 23, 2010)

That stuff has great bag appeal, monkey.  Great colors  
Very nice looking haul!


----------



## ray jay (Jan 24, 2010)

Final report on my Monster 5.5 grams dry. Smokes alittle harsh might take longer to flush in such a small container. But still stoney smoke.


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

ray jay, Glad to hear that she was some good stoney smoke for you 

Thought I better do an update on my lil monster girl.  Well, it was feeding time for her again but apparently this time instead of using nutes I used nukes cause the fallout was evident within 48 hours   I took her up to the RO faucet and let it slow drip flush her for an hour or so as soon as I saw the damage starting.  It is now a couple days later and she has begun to drink again and is recovering, although permanently scarred from the episode, sigh.  

A learning project this is, and learning I am, hehe


----------



## Dahova (Jan 27, 2010)

this was a cool thread


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, Warfish--that fast the nute burn happened? 
She's gonna be fine, though. Still looking nice and sexy!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Rude, your plant is nothing less than magnificent! 
Now, I gotta tell you that I'm dying to see one of the micro grows win BPOM. If you get a chance, hop over to Umbra's thread on photography. I think there are a couple of tips in that thread that will help your photos soar to new heights. For example, you are using direct flash and it's washing out the buds, with too much light on the center. If you re-direct your flash, you'll get a much better picture with less wash-out from the flash.  Also, the buds are not really as clear as they should be--they are just a bit fuzzy, which tells me you likely need to use a tripod, or if you ARE already using a tripod, you may need to do a delay of a few seconds and back away from it so the camera will be absolutely still.   Finally, you know how in real estate it's all about "Location, Location, Location?" You could really use a better background. Way too busy. On Umbra's thread you'll see lots of ideas for using cloth backgrounds to really bring out the plant. I tell you, I learned TONS from that thread, even though I still can't do a darned thing with my camera.  My pictures, so far, are not even worth critiquing!!!! Good luck and I hope you won't take my suggestions here on photographing your plants as a criticism. I think you did amazing things with your plant, and the picture is still good, just not as fantastic as it could be with just a bit of adjustments. 
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!!  I think you're doing a terrific job on growing and doing much better than me on photography!!!!


----------



## warfish (Jan 28, 2010)

mojavemama,  She drinks a full can of water each day so the reaction time of errors feels much more like doing hydro than soil, you see the mistake fast   She stopped drinking for a few days after the burn but now is back to a can a day, yay!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok ladies and gents this is the last day of my Monster Momma she is going to the chopping block today ... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 3, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL, Rude!!!!! Big Cheer!!! Can't wait for a smoke report. You did really good on this grow. You're an inspiration. 

Here's my latest Monster--with a Wizard growing in it. 4U2sm0ke, you may be gone but not forgotton.


----------



## warfish (Feb 4, 2010)

RUDEBWOY, I'm looking forward to a smoke report on your beautiful monster girl   She finished up very nicely!

MM, The Wizard is looking very healthy   I'm still crossing my fingers for it to show girl for you  

My monster girl looks to be recovering well from her nuking    She is back to growing well and drinking alot


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok every1 here is my conclusion on the Monster Grow...Total dried = 8.7gr and the SmOoOoOoOoooooke report OMG I LOVE IT ... Some of the BEST i've had in sometime very sweet and tasty .... This is deffinetly one of the best comps i've ever done ...Think i may even start another Monster can ...LOL ..

EZ&SAFE


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 15, 2010)

Rude, Unbelievable! I'm so impressed!!!!!  4U would be so proud of you.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 15, 2010)

War, how close are you to harvest? She's a true beauty!


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 15, 2010)

Monkey, that was a MOST impressive harvest! So how did she smoke????


----------



## warfish (Feb 17, 2010)

MM, how is your Wizard doing?  She was looking very nice on the last update of her 

My poor can girl is looking a bit worn, hehe   She never really fully recovered from the over feeding.  Lost alot of fan leaves which I am sure decreased her yield potential by a ways.  She is forming up a decent cola though even with all her problems   And the crystals are showing pretty good on the buds now.  I figure about 3 more weeks and she will be done, if she lasts that long


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 18, 2010)

War, she's doing okay---not quite ready to put her into flower, but soon. I had the same problem with over feeding. I am no longer feeding regular nutes at all to anything. I use a micro-nutrient tonic, and that's it. They love it and thrive. Each time I try to give nutes---1/4 strength--I get burned tips and spots. I give up!  No more feeling guilty because I only use this tonic stuff. It works, so I'm not gonna fire someone who's doing a good job for me. Even if people tell me I'm nuts, that I MUST feed.  Here's my Wizard in the Monster can. I topped her, so she's not looking like she's growing much, but I wanted to get a bit more branching on top. 

Your is looking GREAT!!!! I can't wait to see if I can get some bud on this one. This is now my THIRD Monster. Think three's the charm?


----------



## warfish (Mar 3, 2010)

MM, your can grow is looking great   Any idea on the sex of it yet? :watchplant:  (crosses fingers for a girl)

Well, my can grow finally gave out on me, hehe.  I think I got so shy of feeding her after the big burn that I let her starve to death at the end.  
I ended up with about 9 grams dry weight of some super seriously good smoke  

So far it is my favorite tasting and favorite buzz to come out of my grow room.  She was a LA Conf x Skunk.  Trimming her was not soo pleasant as the smell was almost overwhelming, very pungent with some skunk smell undertones, almost eye watering.  I was pleasantly surprised by the taste of her though, it was a nice musky earthy flavor that left you wanting to taste more of it and the buzz left you sitting nice and relaxed with a big grin on your face, all set and ready for a night of sit-coms, lol.  Could be a good daytime smoke as well if you use a bit less. 

I'm super glad that I have one of the same plant in a 5 gallon that I get to harvest in a few days, weeee!  Hoping for a couple oz from her.

Here is a pic of her before the chop and then some of the buds after trimming


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 3, 2010)

CONGRATS, War!!!! You did great! Got some really nice bud off that sweet little girl, didn't you? Delighted to hear she's also such a great smoke. 

My Wizard Monster is coming along, and I'm not positive about the sex, but she's a week into flower now and showing no signs of being a male, nor did I see anything male in the preflower time. As you can see from the picture, I had a bit of nute burn as well. 

The only other LARGE Wizard that made it turned out to be VERY male, so he got axed last week. I do have 2 more Wizards in seedling stage now, though, along with a couple Aurora Indicas and a couple Hawaiians. 

Here's the Monster today:


----------



## ray jay (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope this one is a girl MM. Plant looks nice.


----------



## dekgib (Feb 20, 2011)

i never thought of that


----------

